

The Startup Legitimizer - smacktoward
http://thestartuplegitimizer.com/

======
xxbondsxx
This is social commentary you guys -- and it's flying over everyone's heads.

~~~
lauramoen
I am glad someone else noticed. Third party validation is most powerful...
when it's real. God knows we wouldn't want to distract people from buying our
product by reading about its usefulness in the New York Times.

------
tsurantino
I'm not sure if this is script in jest or not - but on a serious note, is
there anyone else that gets frustrated when these icons don't actually link to
the featured pieces? I'm always curious as to how start-ups are actually
featured in these publications but most landing pages don't provide a link.

~~~
jacques_chester
Being mentioned doesn't mean it was a positive mention, or even prominent.

By simply saying "seen in", you invite the reader to imagine a glowing full-
colour centre spread instead of a snarky aside by a columnist in the sports
pages.

------
ErikAugust
The sad thing: I was actually looking for something like this.

------
Sealy
Hahaha love it. I've seen these everywhere and they _do_ give people the
psychological perception that its the latest cool thing.

I love the fact that you turned it into an actual 'app'. Props for making me
laugh this morning.

------
kirpekar
Haha, very nice.

Bonus points for if the logos change color on mouseover.

------
thejosh
Also needs Disney, seems so many websites are featuring Disney as one of their
main clients as a selling point.

~~~
jjsz
Yes, a version for clients. Then again there's
[http://relogo.org/](http://relogo.org/).

------
verelo
Cool idea, this is pretty useful. However, considering most of the startups
that end up on each of these sites are shut down within a few years (if not
sooner), i dont know its actually the right way to prove you are legit.

~~~
proexploit
Are you implying that startups not featured on these sites have a better
chance of making it longer?

------
capex
Hope its the lighter part, because wouldn't one of these companies sue for
using their logos when there is nothing to link?

~~~
jychang
A negative review would still be something that technically was true, but you
don't want to link to it. I doubt it's sue-able...

------
toupeira
You should add an option for custom icons and article links, for the actually
legit startups ;-)

------
jv22222
Beautifully executed!

------
superconductor
Great idea, but Forbes is anything but legit.

